# Skyhawks Kickoff 2012 Season



## WingsofFury (12 May 2012)

Had the chance to take in their first show of the year - a great group and a stellar performance by all who jumped!

The entire gallery can be found here ->  2012 Skyhawks Season Opener

Just gotta love the patriotism of the team..







Holding formation until they're about 100ft off the ground - by keeping their legs locked!






Collapsing the canopy after landing


----------

